# Citica 201D help needed



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Pulled it apart to lube the bearing and everything fell out. Found the schematic and got it put together but it isn't working right. Before I install the left cover, everything works fine. But after I put on the cover and install the washer and nut for the drag, when I push the button to cast then try to reel, it locks up. The handle won't move. It works fine until the side cover is installed. Here is the link to the schematic:
http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/06CI201D_v1_m56577569830608133.pdf


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> Pulled it apart to lube the bearing and everything fell out. Found the schematic and got it put together but it isn't working right. Before I install the left cover, everything works fine. But after I put on the cover and install the washer and nut for the drag, when I push the button to cast then try to reel, it locks up. The handle won't move. It works fine until the side cover is installed. Here is the link to the schematic:
> http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/06CI201D_v1_m56577569830608133.pdf


 Did you take that roller clutch bearing out to relube it? If so you might have installed that bearing back the wrong way. For a left handed reel you need to reverse that bearing so that the handle will turn. Otherwise you've got that roller bearing not allowing the handle to turn the right direction and the anti reverse pawl (BNT2404) not letting it go back either. Locks it up just like your describing.. Hope this helps and fixes the problem...Dip


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Is the clutch bearing 2396? If so, yes I took it out. It looks like it can be installed either way. The only difference is on one side, the face of the bearing has some dots. Will it not turn in both directions? Also, are the two "triangles" on the anti reverse pawl (2404) supposed to go on both sides of 3483?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> Is the clutch bearing 2396? If so, yes I took it out. It looks like it can be installed either way. The only difference is on one side, the face of the bearing has some dots. Will it not turn in both directions? Also, are the two "triangles" on the anti reverse pawl (2404) supposed to go on both sides of 3483?


 No the roller clutch bearing is designed to go one way. the anti reverse pawl is supposed to straddle the ratchet key (BNT 3483) that way it slides back down and holds it. so when you've got the roller clutch bearing reversed and the pawl wont let it go backwards.. you cat go forward and you cant go back..Make sense?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have it straddling the ratchet key like you said. I must have the bearing in backward. I am at work right now so I can't check it; i'll try it when I get home. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## bartman-63 (Aug 11, 2011)

I found this old thread that relates to a problem that I ran into last night when I took my 201D apart to clean it and put it back together according to the schematic. For some reason my drag is not working correctly..any ideas? thanks, Bart


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe the yoke is in bassacards I do it wrong sometimes.


----------



## bartman-63 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll double check the yoke , thanks.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This will help:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...r_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yoke in backwards wouldn't explain a drag issue. Bartman you'll need to explain what the issue with the drag is a little better so we can try and diagnose it for you. just off hand I'd bet you have your tension washers BNT 0015 not alligned properly. They should be "()" not "((" or "))". Hope this helps...Dip

http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/06CI201D_v1_m56577569830608133.pdf


----------



## bartman-63 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dipsay said:


> Yoke in backwards wouldn't explain a drag issue. Bartman you'll need to explain what the issue with the drag is a little better so we can try and diagnose it for you. just off hand I'd bet you have your tension washers BNT 0015 not alligned properly. They should be "()" not "((" or "))". Hope this helps...Dip
> 
> http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/06CI201D_v1_m56577569830608133.pdf


that's probably the problem because the star will not tighten the drag at all. I'll take it back apart this evening to check out the washers. thanks for the help.


----------



## bartman-63 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dipsay said:


> Yoke in backwards wouldn't explain a drag issue. Bartman you'll need to explain what the issue with the drag is a little better so we can try and diagnose it for you. just off hand I'd bet you have your tension washers BNT 0015 not alligned properly. They should be "()" not "((" or "))". Hope this helps...Dip
> 
> http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/06CI201D_v1_m56577569830608133.pdf


That was it, thanks


----------

